# Meltzer: AEW is Planning Something Very Big and Shocking For Revolution!



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show said HOF WORTHY talent. Who do you think it will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right? 

CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As I said in the Dynamite thread, how they have hyped that up anything short of Brock or Punk would be a disappointment, so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think they would hype a guy whos retired right?
> 
> CM Punk would be a major player or Brock Lesnar. But i doubt either. Imagine it's Cena HAHA jk


I don’t see why they would use Big Show to hype a Punk debut either. I feel like it could be someone who has a history with Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going on a limb and say it's Mark Henry.


But he’s already in the HOF.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> But he’s already in the HOF.


Oh okay...hmmmmm...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure? Maybe Mark Henry


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

is paul gonna turn heel on him?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rob Van Dam would be my guess


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A source close to the situation is telling me it's Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure I'm alone in this but I'd love for it to be Bully Ray


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.

I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune. 

Punk is possible, but I feel like that would be big enough where you would have him doing something more important. 

Couple people have mentioned Speedball Mike Bailey, who hasn't been in the US in 5 years, but would that be big enough?

Right now, I have no clue.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kurt Angle came to mind but he is in no health anymore to wrestle.
> 
> I can't see Brock, he'd cost a literal fortune.
> 
> ...


I have genuinely never heard of him, and having just looked him up I still have no idea who the fuck he is, so... no.

If it's not one of Punk, Lesnar or Cena then it's going to fall a bit flat. The way they've set that up is that it's going to be there biggest ever debut. A huge surprise who is going to appear on the PPV just to sign a contract.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe Great Khali? 😂


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ayres said:


> Love for it to be Jeff Cobb or Will Ospreay


Nowhere near big enough names for the way they've just hyped it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hall of Fame worthy has to be a big name. And its a hype for a ppv so not sure. Punk has no history with Show right? I think Brock may have some. Not sure who else


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rvd


----------

